
Alarm as study reveals world’s tropical forests are huge carbon emission source - dct
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2017/sep/28/alarm-as-study-reveals-worlds-tropical-forests-are-huge-carbon-emission-source
======
stefco_
This was a little vague... does anybody know how exactly degradation and
disturbance cause carbon emission at such high levels? Is it just
decomposition of dead organisms? If that's the case, this doesn't seem much
different than other forms of carbon release due to human activity in
rainforests, like burning the forests down.

------
gooseus
This article seems to explain things a little better:

[https://www.sciencenews.org/article/tropical-forests-have-
fl...](https://www.sciencenews.org/article/tropical-forests-have-flipped-
sponges-sources-carbon-dioxide)

Also actual study, Guardian's link is/was broken:

[http://science.sciencemag.org/content/early/2017/09/27/scien...](http://science.sciencemag.org/content/early/2017/09/27/science.aam5962)

